# .au-Datei, man hört nur blobb blobb blobb



## Proggy (23. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,

wenn ich eine .au-Datei mit audioclip.play() abspiele, höre ich nur ein seltsames Blubbern. Muss ich die .au-Datei noch irgendwie aufbereiten? Es handelt sich um einen sirenenähnlichen Klang. Habe auch bereits ein Klickgeräusch implementiert, das hört man ganz normal. Aber der Sirenenklang - fürchterlich. Spiele ich die Datei mit dem Media-Player ab, klingt sie ganz normal.


----------



## The_S (23. Mrz 2007)

Ne, sollte normal funktionieren. Aber die Audio-Unterstützung ist in Java ohnehin nicht die Beste ...


----------



## Roar (23. Mrz 2007)

da au ein format von sun ist, würde ich eher sagen deine datei is nich so ganz korrekt anstatt zu sagen suns implementierung ist kaputt


----------



## Proggy (23. Mrz 2007)

Ja, danke, schon möglich. Hab sie als mp3-Datei bekommen und mit einem Tool konvertiert.

http://www.fmjsoft.com/awaveaudio.html

dann hat das möglicherweise 'nen Bug!?


----------



## The_S (24. Mrz 2007)

würd ich fast ma sagen  :lol:


----------



## VdA (27. Mrz 2007)

warum denn konvertiern java kann doch mitlerweile 
mp3 ogg .....

Denke mal das du es einfach in einem anderen Format ausprobieren solltest.


----------



## The_S (27. Mrz 2007)

Naja, so arg kann Java mp3 und ogg auch wieder nicht ...


----------

